# Eureka v San Remo



## number4 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am considering purchasing a second hand Eureka Zenith 65e or a San Remo SR70 Evo for our cafe.Does anyone have experience of using either in a commercial environment as I wonder if they are up for the task.Sadly, there was an Olypmus 75e sold on this site only a few weeks ago which would have been ideal but I can't justify the expense of a new one at this point in time.Any advise or suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's your budget ? There may be other second hand options available to you if you give £s you have . Looking at @coffeechap


----------



## number4 (Sep 1, 2015)

Trying to spend under £500. Know that I can get a Zenith 65e (new) from Bella Barista for this money, so that's my starting point. But if I can find a better machine for the money by purchasing a machine that's about a year old then it gives me more options.Want to get an on demand unit as it makes the business more manageable due to turnover of seasonal staff.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok cool

Hold your horses until either Coffeechap or foundary pop on . They both have grinders that get the works as a make over . £500 is a good budget to work to in the second hand market.

£700 is better ( a older but great condition mythos went for 650 on the sales threads )


----------



## number4 (Sep 1, 2015)

I think I know the Mythos machine in question. Bid on one that appeared on eBay last week. Sure it went for £648. Would have been perfect if I could have claimed back the vat as that would have been ideal.An Olympus 75 I think is my ideal machine so possibly thinking of holding out for a second hand one to appear. Has the same burrs as the Mythos.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

number4 said:


> I think I know the Mythos machine in question. Bid on one that appeared on eBay last week. Sure it went for £648. Would have been perfect if I could have claimed back the vat as that would have been ideal.An Olympus 75 I think is my ideal machine so possibly thinking of holding out for a second hand one to appear. Has the same burrs as the Mythos.


The mythos would probably be better commercially I'd guess and more likely to be sold used than the 75e right now.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Unfortunately the 75E has only been around a short while so used ones will be very hard to come by


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you want a grinder that the staff will find very easy indeed and once set up is very accurate dose on dose, then check out the azkoyen capriccio, I have a couple of them available, for way way way inside your budget.


----------



## number4 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi CoffeeChap

Thanks for the offer but think I will pass on the Azkoyen. I know that aesthetics aren't the most important features of a grinder - but we do want something that looks the part on the front counter. And sadly, the Azkoyen does fall into the 'ugly sister' category.

Have been without a decent grinder for years - so having to wait a little bit longer for the right one to come along is no bad thing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Completely agree just an option for you, but if you want something specific then hold out I am sure something will come up on here


----------

